# How Long Before Eating After Peps?



## wraggejxk (Mar 23, 2012)

How long do most of you wait to eat after peps (besides HGH Frag, which 1 hour min. is best)?  For CJC1295 and Ipam taken immediately PWO, 25-30 min. seems to be the norm. Also, proteins and carbs at that point? I'm assuming carbs are necessary since peps work with carbs..


----------



## njc (Mar 24, 2012)

Peps work with and without carbs. Personally I've been running a protocol called CPWO, or carbless post workout for about a week with great benefits. At any rate, to answer your question, it depends. In my case I use Isopure zero carb post-workout at the same time that I pin Modgrf-1/Ghrp-2 or Ipamorelin. Protein does not affect pulsation to any degree. Fats and, to a lesser degree, carbohydrates do. If you are going with the traditional approach of consuming protein AND carbs PWO then personally I would dose my GHRP/GHRH combo and then consume the protein and carbs 15 minutes later. This will only effect maximal pulsation in a minimal way and will ensure that your body has the raw materials that it needs to work with in order for hypertrophy to occour optimally.

This of course assumes that your prime goal is anabolism......


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

^^ great response NJC.  Yeah.. 15-20 minutes after administration and you are good to go.  The pulse will peak in that time.  I utilize a zero carb protein shake about 10 minutes after administration.. then eat my meal 10 minutes later.  Leading up the the injection, the more "empty" you are the better.  Best case scenerio, try to avoid eating for two hours prior.  That doesn't always mesh with schedules, but the minimum I fast prior is about 45 minutes to an hour.


----------

